# Highland 8-8



## powbmps (Aug 9, 2010)

Link to trail map: http://highlandmountain.com/visit/trail-map

Met up with Frank, Mondeo and maybe 6 other people whose names escape me.  Only took one run down Fancy Feast to figure out who the weak link was :lol:.  Took Hellion twice.  Great trail with lots of rollers.  Tried out Threshold once.  That one was pretty rough.  Very rocky with quite a bit of downclimbing on the upper portion.

Three more people showed up from the Killington area.  They needed to get warmed up so I headed off with them.  Had a fun run down Meadows End and another on Fancy Feast.  Hate to admit it, but I felt more at home on these two runs, probably because they are the closest thing to the "XC type DH" I am comfortable with.

Finished up with another trip down Hellion.  My best feeling run of the day, but I was beat so I figured it was time to head home.  A little hot in all the gear and the trails are almost too dry in spots (dust and sand), but overall the conditions were great. 

Only managed a couple of crappy pictures.  The jump was great, but the runout was a bit sketchy :razz:.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd blame the bike. Highland isn't the sort of place you want a XC bike.

And my hands hurt. We stayed until around 3, a lot of runs down Hellion. I can do rocks any time, jumps like that, not so much.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 9, 2010)

My hands are hurting too.  I can attribute it to coming up short on every one of those Hellion jumps :dunce:.  

Did any of those people you were with get some photos/video?  I noticed that one guy had his camera out quite a bit.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 9, 2010)

I think he ended up with video of everybody along every foot of that trail. Could probably splice together a full run of everyone. Frank will know better what's going on with that.


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 9, 2010)

we stayed there until around 7:00 drinking beers and watching the video that dana shot.  he has a ton video that he is going to edit and then send out.  the best video is of kano falling of the cliff!! (hes fine other than a cracked helmet and a headache)

great ride, hellion is the best trail in the east.  we must have rode it 20 times.  cant wait to go back

btw..  pete is ok, just a separated shoulder


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 9, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> the best video is of kano falling of the cliff!! (hes fine other than a cracked





frankm938 said:


> btw..  pete is ok, just a separated shoulder



These two qoutes are making me second guess my idea of getting a dedicated light DH / FR bike.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the video!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 9, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> These two qoutes are making me second guess my idea of getting a dedicated light DH / FR bike.


Pete's crash (according to Frank, who saw it,) was a freak one, going around a berm the bike just stopped, he kept going. Good to hear it's just a seperated shoulder.

And we all know that no one ever goes into the woods after drops on XC bikes...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 9, 2010)

mondeo said:


> And we all know that no one ever goes into the woods after drops on XC bikes...



Are you calling my bike an XC bike? Them be fightin words


----------



## mondeo (Aug 9, 2010)

mr. Evil said:


> are you calling my bike an xc bike? Them be fightin words


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't play vimeo stuff on my iPhone. I assume it's a video of us at Millers?


----------

